# Charlie Brown Pictures



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi,handsome!!!!Looking good!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sadie say's Charlie is very handsome, Love the pictures!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Charlie Brown is such a handsome boy and with that sweet face probably gets his way alot. Who could resist those sweet eyes.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Charlie Brown is handsome. Love his eyes!!


----------



## Ruby'sMyGem (Apr 6, 2007)

What a sweetie, and what a totally awesome name.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Beautiful boy! What a doll!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is adorable!


----------

